# Off season Projects



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have already completed a couple of off season projects... garage cleaning, decoy organizing, etc. I have a couple more things I want to get done.

-clean decoys
-clear coat decoys
-install remotes in mojos

What are you all doing this off season?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

-Finishing up a bunch of decoys. 
-Training the dog and getting her steady to shot. 
-Boat motor and blind need some TLC. 
-And a couple shotguns that I started refinishing or hydro-dipping that I need to finish up on. 

Been a busy off season already for me. All while trying to finish the basement in my house. So once that's done I can actually clean and organize all my waterfowl gear finally as well.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

gander311 said:


> -Finishing up a bunch of decoys.
> -Training the dog and getting her steady to shot.
> -Boat motor and blind need some TLC.
> -And a couple shotguns that I started refinishing or hydro-dipping that I need to finish up on.
> ...


What kind of hydrodipping did you do? I have been wanting to get mine done


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought the stuff to hydro dip the guns myself. Mixed results so far. Some pieces come out great, others with small flaws. It’ll be fine on my cheap beater synthetic pump 20 gauge. But I’m not happy enough with my results yet to do it on any of my more expensive guns.

I’ve used a marsh/reed pattern, and Natural Gear patterns.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

So far I’ve got a new sx4 20 and been patterning different load and choke combos, re-painted the camo inside of the boat, converted old decs into 1 1/2 doz cans and 1 dozen red heads, converted 11 dozen decs from j hooks to Texas rigs and got those decs all cleaned and clear coated in the process. I’ve added a dozen new avain mallard floaters and 3 dozen Ghg / Bigfoot full body mallards to the collection. Now I just need to build a new boat blind to replace my shredded and bent up old one and get some new waders. I did pick up my pintail and snow goose mounts up from Longun just this evening!! 

We have four months left and my wife’s already about ready to divorce me... I’m blaming it all on the COVID social distancing but she’s not buying it.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> So far I've got a new sx4 20 and been patterning different load and choke combos, re-painted the camo inside of the boat, converted old decs into 1 1/2 doz cans and 1 dozen red heads, converted 11 dozen decs from j hooks to Texas rigs and got those decs all cleaned and clear coated in the process. I've added a dozen new avain mallard floaters and 3 dozen Ghg / Bigfoot full body mallards to the collection. Now I just need to build a new boat blind to replace my shredded and bent up old one and get some new waders. I did pick up my pintail and snow goose mounts up from Longun just this evening!!
> 
> We have four months left and my wife's already about ready to divorce me... I'm blaming it all on the COVID social distancing but she's not buying it.


I have something new every year to blame the addiction on and my wife never buys in...


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Gonna paint the kayak with a honeycomb digital canvas tencil i found online (it’ll look like knock off gore optifade). Also going to install a 6” light bar on the kayak as well. And buying a new sled for the dekes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have a lot to do this year to be ready for the season. 
I do need to buy another 5 dozen Texas Rigs for some duck decoys.
Possibly paint some more mallard decoys into Redheads. 
Check and grease the bearings on the boat trailer.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its that time of year again. June is my maintenance month. I changed the oil and filters, oil, gas and air last week on the truck. Getting her ready to run the Davis County gauntlet next month. If you have ever heard your truck on a dyno you'd swear they were trying there best to blow it up. Today I changed the oil and filters on the boat and repacked the bearings. I was going to replace the sparkplugs but I ran out of steam. Tomorrows another day lol


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Duck stamps were finally in my local Post office... I bought two. I wish I would have kept all my licenses from when I started hunting. How many of you have those or have a duck stamp collection?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> Duck stamps were finally in my local Post office... I bought two. I wish I would have kept all my licenses from when I started hunting. How many of you have those or have a duck stamp collection?


I have all of mine....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had them since 1969, but then one divorce and 3 moves and I have no idea of where all my stamps and old licenses are. 

I started keeping my old licenses again in 87 and have filled up a couple of large envelopes. But it isn't hard when you are hunting multiple states.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Blue Winged Teal to Cinnamons!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice re-paints Fowl! Can’t wait to see pics of them next to some late season drakes. I’ve got a sheet of cork that I’ve had for years, and plan to make a bunch of GWT and a few cinnies out of, and I think I’m finally working up the nerve to cut into it. Just have to finish all the cans and pintails I’m working on first. Got a big push done today on the cans. Got the black flocking on all the drakes, and base coat paint on a couple hens done. (Forgive the mess. I’m on the tail end of finishing the rest of the basement, so my workbench room has suffered the consequences of 18 months of construction the next room over. )


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks gander! Looks like you have been busy yourself with multiple projects. 

I just ordered 4 dozen Texas Rigs from Gerber Decoy Rigs. I'm ordering my Raffia grass from J Stern very soon (when I figure out all the colors I need) and then I'm pretty much ready to go.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got my order of Raffia Grass from J Stern.. Got it all cut and tied.....
2 Lbs. of Olive
2 Lbs. of Mud Edge
4 Lbs. of Sand

8 Lbs. of grass covers the layout blind nicely.....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Got my order of Raffia Grass from J Stern.. Got it all cut and tied.....
> 2 Lbs. of Olive
> 2 Lbs. of Mud Edge
> 4 Lbs. of Sand
> ...


I got the 22lb pack of cat tail blend last month from em that we can use Rob!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Got my order of Raffia Grass from J Stern.. Got it all cut and tied.....
> 2 Lbs. of Olive
> 2 Lbs. of Mud Edge
> 4 Lbs. of Sand
> ...


Sounds great! Photos?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You guys fight Pharq up there, I fight the sawgrass down on my place in AR. It’s a constant battle.,that stuff is tough to get ride of. I spray it, then burn it once it dies. All by hand or with a atv sprayer, It’s worn me down, this spring I’m having the local crop duster spray it early. 
So far I’ve went from a hole about 20 yards across When I started 2 years ago to an open spot about 40 x100 yards, and I have a good stand of millet growing in there this year.

I’ve still gotta brush my blind but I always wait to September to do that anyways


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Sounds great! Photos?


All 3 colors....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been busy rewiring my boat. 16 years ago I thought junction boxes were a good idea. It proved to be a great corrosion area. So 50' of 7 wire loom I rewired the entire boat. From switch to acc or gauge to sending unit without a junction. I also added a couple of cupholders in the dash. Last year I cracked the windshield throwing a blind on the bow. I installed the second windshield today without a hitch. First one not so great Bearings are done. Oil & filters replaced. She's ready to go!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just picked up my biggest off season investment / project... new waders, new gun, new boat and lots of new decs. Lots of breaking in to do this season!! It’s getting so close I can sleep at night haha


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I ended up doing more projects than I was going to... took off my old 200# blind and modified an AFrame to fit because we don't end up using a blind all too often and it helped us get rid of the weight of the old one. Seems like it is going to work well.

I still need to clean decoys, paint swan decoys, grease hubs and motor, replace my fuel filter, replace the electrical connections on the battery end of my lights/motor, make a dog ramp and SCOUT for opening day. I feel like my to do list is bigger now than when I made this thread.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

One of my off season projects was to find a Jones cap. It has eluded me but I really haven't looked that hard. I want the cap for some retro hunts I have in mind. I've found a nice vintage Ralph Lauren hunting jacket that I'll probably pull the trigger on tonight. Sitka or Ralph Lauren ? Come on Ralph never goes out of style lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> One of my off season projects was to find a Jones cap. It has eluded me but I really haven't looked that hard. I want the cap for some retro hunts I have in mind. I've found a nice vintage Ralph Lauren hunting jacket that I'll probably pull the trigger on tonight. Sitka or Ralph Lauren? Come on Ralph never goes out of style lol


Ralph Lauren? Do they sell a cologne for hunters?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Mallard Musk


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JerryH said:


> One of my off season projects was to find a Jones cap. It has eluded me but I really haven't looked that hard. I want the cap for some retro hunts I have in mind. I've found a nice vintage Ralph Lauren hunting jacket that I'll probably pull the trigger on tonight. Sitka or Ralph Lauren ? Come on Ralph never goes out of style lol


https://www.filson.com/accessories/hats-and-caps/hunting/tin-cloth-wildfowl-hat.html
Not quite a Jones cap but pretty close, handmade in the USA and will never go out of style! I've been wearing one as my main duck hunting hat for 10 seasons now and it's just barely getting broken in.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> https://www.filson.com/accessories/hats-and-caps/hunting/tin-cloth-wildfowl-hat.html
> Not quite a Jones cap but pretty close, handmade in the USA and will never go out of style! I've been wearing one as my main duck hunting hat for 10 seasons now and it's just barely getting broken in.


Yep, I have one, too. We visited the factory in Seattle many years ago. I think the company started during the Alaskan gold rush.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> Yep, I have one, too. We visited the factory in Seattle many years ago. I think the company started during the Alaskan gold rush.


Filson stuff is the epitome of "buy once, cry once." It's pricy but worth every penny. We checked out the store in Portland, OR a few years ago and they had a coat on the wall that a guy had bought as soon as he graduated college, wore it nearly every day during a 30 year career in forestry, and sent back to the company when he retired. It was a bit worn but the seams, stitching, and material were like they were almost new. Crazy!


----------

